

 What are your thoughts after watching "pale blue dot" - saroz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wupToqz1e2g

======
dazzawazza
It's very emotive and quite depressing to see what a petty juvenile species we
are but I take great comfort in how far we've come.

As a species we are young, our civilisations last a millennium at best but
through art and science we are making strides forward, we might just make it.

It's my hope and belief that within this millennium we will throw off the yoke
of superstition and every human will live full and complete lives.

When the Einsteins and Picassos that live suppressed by dictators, that die in
child birth, that die before learning to read, that perish from hunger, war,
famine, disease and ignorance are released we will make great strides in to
the future. Our minds will be opened and what we know now will seem but a pin
prick of light.

At many times I am ashamed to be a member of this species but at times we rise
higher than we can possibly imagine.

Either that, or we get hit by an asteroid and we're wiped of the face of the
planet.

I'd recommend everyone read the book Pale Blue Dot by Sagan "A Vision of the
Human Future in Space".

------
wbhart
It's amazing that members of our species can turn a photograph of earth from a
great distance into an emotional appeal to support the belief system of the
speaker (Carl believed that the laws of science were an impersonal God).

Personally I do not understand why people think that God would be more
palatable if the universe were small and the boundaries of reality more
obvious. For me, that only rules out the existence of a God created in my own
image. It rules out the God of the small minded person, but not a God of
inestimable power whose mind is as far above our mind as the heavens are above
the earth!

